# 24 Day 5 (Season 5 - OAD 2/27/06) 4:00pm - 5:00pm *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Having seen the commercials/previews/teasers for tonites episode at various times before the show, I'm hoping for a packed episode tonite. More once the show starts (I'll edit my comments here as I watch).

--

Nice to see the Pres is still a wafflin' weasel. Call them back, no, yes, no, yes.... Weenie.

Nice to see Martha (Jean Smart) standing her ground...

...

So, Chloe, Edgar, Audrey, etc., figure out that the Russian motorcade is about to be attacked, and the Hobbit goes crazy... here comes the coup.

Oh, section 112, about the same as Klinger's old Section 8.... Lynn (Hobbit/Rudy) is about to get section 8'd right on outta CTU just in time for the big attack on the motorcade. Fun never ceases at CTU.

The Pres. still sits knowing that he is dooming his wife and the Ruskies to die, and yet CTU is wasting time having a coup, Jack is busy trying to get his old buddie Robocop to do the right thing, and Audrey is trying to convince Curtis to take over and get Bill Buchanon back out.

Curtis and Audrey just sectioned Rudy into 112 pieces... poor guy. The question is if this is too late to help Subarov?

The attack wipes out a few motorcycle cops, and winds up killing a few terrorists, but gee, where are the rest, especially if all they really wanted was to wipe out Subarov? Hmmm, maybe they are off getting the Centox ready to use like they always had planned on, even with a deal with the Pres. in place?! Oh, it was nice to see Aaron get a chance to blast up the terrorists in the attack. Nice shot Aaron. Hope you saved a bullet to use on Novick and the Pres when you get back to the retreat or wherever you wind up next. (And without preview information, let me speculate and postulate that the Ruskie Pres, the First Lady of the U.S., etc., will all wind up going to CTU, where that peskie little lost access card from Rudy/Hobbit/Lynn McGill will wind up being transferred to the terrorists, who will come in and start shooting up the place. Odds about 3:1 I'm guessing....)

Meanwhile, it's actually been a fairly quiet hour for Jack... he must be off hunting through the records trying to find Kim's dumb self.

Finally, back to Jack, who for a second seemed like he was going to be locked in, and still looks that way.... Gee, couldn't see that coming now could we? Damn writer(s) makign it seem we are stupid....

Robocop is apparently a bad guy, gee, as if we couldn't tell that....

Jack was just a bit too smart for him though... nice use of the raised flooring. Now can Jack use it to get out?

Nice look of stupidity on the part of Rudy/Hobbit/Lynn in that 4 way split screen.

And back to the terrorist holding the Pres. by the sort hairs.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My man, Aaron!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Oooooooh, next Monday is 2 full hours of 24. {Mr Burns mode on} Eggscellent {Mr. Burns mode off}


----------



## El Gabito (Mar 11, 2004)

booooring episode. Jack had what, 5 mins of airtime? C'mon.

On a side note from the previews:



Spoiler



OMG Elisha Cuthbert!!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

So the Hobbit was going to fire or remove Anonymous Lady, Chloe, Edgar, Curtis, Bill Buchanon and Audrey. Who else would be left to do anything?

Uh oh, Peter Weller better prepare for his upcoming ass whuppin!!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Shes BACK!!!


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

I love how they tied this back to the first episiode of 24 EVER! The guy who locked Jack in is one of the guys they talk about him turning in in the very beginning of season 1. Very nice continuity loop.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

You could dispose of everything up through CTU warning the Secret Service about the attack on the motorcade and the episode would work much better; what a horrible boring first half hour of Logan.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

scheckeNYK...

Can you explain how parts of this episode tied into the first episode of the first season? I'm a little confused.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

Who was the chick that robocop talked to on the phone when he was leaving the office???


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

mightyb said:


> Who was the chick that robocop talked to on the phone when he was leaving the office???


Insert smart-aleck comment: Must be part of the GERMAN group


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> So the Hobbit was going to fire or remove Anonymous Lady, Chloe, Edgar, Curtis, Bill Buchanon and Audrey. Who else would be left to do anything?


He's not a hobbit - He's a goonie. I've been hoping he'd pull out his inhaler this whole season.

Where is Sec Def, and why hasn't Audrey called him? Am I not remembering something from last year?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

bdowell said:


> Jack was just a bit too smart for him though... nice use of the raised flooring. Now can Jack use it to get out?


Not a problem. The explosion blew open the outer door.

And wasn't that girl who got fired by the Hobbit, Chase Masterson?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> And wasn't that girl who got fired by the Hobbit, Chase Masterson?


Well, she looked kind of like a young Chase Masterson. But I'm pretty sure Chase Masterson doesn't look that young any more...


bdowell said:


> Insert smart-aleck comment: Must be part of the GERMAN group


Heh.

I'm spacing--is Nina Myers still alive?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The president should have arranged to have the media announce that the Russian President died in the attack, that would have bought them some time.

The Lynn McGill meltdown was a little ridiculous... at least they stopped short of having him roll marbles in his hand.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, she looked kind of like a young Chase Masterson. But I'm pretty sure Chase Masterson doesn't look that young any more...
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I'm spacing--is Nina Myers still alive?


Nope, very dead.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, she looked kind of like a young Chase Masterson. But I'm pretty sure Chase Masterson doesn't look that young any more...


You could be right, she just turned 43.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Rob Helmerichs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spacing--is Nina Myers still alive?
> ...


Or so she would have you believe.....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> So the Hobbit was going to fire or remove Anonymous Lady, Chloe, Edgar, Curtis, Bill Buchanon and Audrey. Who else would be left to do anything?


That's what I was starting to wonder. I would've just let the hobbit start firing everyone. Eventually he'd run out of people and just have to fire himself.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If Harrison Ford was the President in 24-Land, he would have reached through that cell phone, punched the terrorist guy in the face 4 or 5 times and thrown him out a window.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> The president should have arranged to have the media announce that the Russian President died in the attack, that would have bought them some time.


The ensuing power struggle back in Moscow would probably have made that option somewhat unattractive.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> The Lynn McGill meltdown was a little ridiculous... at least they stopped short of having him roll marbles in his hand.


Of course, now that he's been removed from power, they'll cancel his security card and we won't have to worry about the stupid sub-plot with his druggie sister.

Right?

Please...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, I thought this was a kick-ass episode! Exciting and some cheer at the tv moments (indeed, Aaron is DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!).

I wasn't looking at the television when the main titles were on, so Peter Weller was a pleasant surprise!

And I thought it was quite interesting that Kiefer had very little screen time in this one. He must have been out recording Apple commercials. 

Gee, I think I liked this episode better than most that have posted so far. 

Next week....2 hours....NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Ahh.... Chase Masterson










That wasn't her in this episode, but had to share a pic of my meeting with her years ago.... 

The actress in this episode is Danielle Burgio.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Mike, lets pray!!!


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

To the tune of Eminem's "Without Me":

Guess who's back....
Back again....


Spoiler



Kim is back....


Tell a friend....
Guess who's back, guess who's back, *don't get kidnapped*, guess who's back
guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back....


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bcrider said:


> The actress in this episode is Danielle Burgio.


What's she doing in a desk job?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

mightyb said:


> Who was the chick that robocop talked to on the phone when he was leaving the office???


Officer Lewis...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

When the first lady gets back she needs to slap her husband and kick the CoS in the balls.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

langree said:


> When the first lady gets back she needs to slap her husband and kick the CoS in the balls.


First the President was going to ship his wife of to the funny farm, then he was going to let her get killed in a terrorist plot. He ain't *never* getting any again.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm glad Jack said something to the effect of, "How could you be so stupid" after he got locked in. I'm pretty much an idiot, but even I saw that coming.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

mightyb said:


> Who was the chick that robocop talked to on the phone when he was leaving the office???


i think the new girl, the one that lynn fired..oh wait, hard to remember which one he was on such a firing spree. Talk about insecure. The man need an anthony robbins class or something. Of course when they really 'are' out to get you, you aren't insane.

Mike: The president is speechless

ok how does that differ from every other word that comes out of his mouth? His mouth moves then.

I guess we dont have a clear answer as to if they got any of the terrorists after the cops arrived. I was hoping erin didnt die as he's a pretty cool agent. And yes jack you were stupid. He's your enemy telling you these are all totally isolated and secure rooms and you are left alone in there. He deserves some shrapnel for that one.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

In HD, you could clearly see that President Logan's left ear is pierced.......three times.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

OK, I know you all are very excited by next week's previews, but can you please stop trying to be "subtle" in your hints about what was in them, because you've already ruined next week for me by your "subtle" hints. Thanks a lot...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> OK, I know you all are very excited by next week's previews, but can you please stop trying to be "subtle" in your hints about what was in them, because you've already ruined next week for me by your "subtle" hints. Thanks a lot...


Here we go again....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

You've ruined his life!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

To be fair everyone has "tried' to not spoil it, but they have failed miserably.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

PacMan3000 said:


> scheckeNYK...
> 
> Can you explain how parts of this episode tied into the first episode of the first season? I'm a little confused.


From S01E01



> Richard Walsh: What I'm about to tell you doesn't leave this room.
> Jack Bauer: Fine. {Sits down}
> Richard Walsh: There may be an element inside the Agency involved with the hit on Palmer.
> Jack Bauer: WHAT!!!
> ...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wanted to mention that robocop actually did a good acting job. It's surprising to me because generally he's quite bad in these sorts of guests roles on TV shows.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

For a brief moment... we saw maybe a glimps of what is to come with Lynn's sister/boyfriend fiasco... and the stealing of that card.

We saw Bill hand Cloe , he is LEVEL 1 Security access card, that she needed to send the email to the Secret Service....


Also... I don't know much about smelling salts and stunners...
But I would think that any human who was just stunded and then 30 seconds later woken up with smelling salts.... may have some difficulties walking and talking.

Scratch the stuff with the Prez praying and being in "a difficult situation again"... and this would have been one of the best episodes of the season... but since moron boy had more air time then any one else....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The "let's pray" thing was just creepy.

Why on earth would you stop the motorcade right in the middle of the street and get out and start shooting? How about drive away at a high rate of speed?

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> The "let's pray" thing was just creepy.
> 
> Why on earth would you stop the motorcade right in the middle of the street and get out and start shooting? How about drive away at a high rate of speed?
> 
> Can't wait for next week.


I think they issued the order to turn, the bikes did turn but then got shot. So the one car stopped and had the guns out blazing, which i assume was their job, but i agree erin opening up the main car to fire (literally) was a pretty stupid move. I would think his training would say keep the door shut and you are the most protected.

My guess is the guys that got out of the car really werent doing their jobs though. I do think running is best in that situation. Not sure if the limo driver didn't see the cops go down and maybe thought it was safe to turn but then got hit in that instant?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RE: Smelling salt grogginess... we're talking about jack bauer here. The guy has suffered a heart attack and killed himself and been up and running within minutes. I'm sure he can handle a stun gun and smelling salt.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned (maybe noticed?) the number of actors SCREAMING on this episode, at last count, it was at least 10 people. I was amazed, even for the 24 'verse...

I didn't get the need for "carrie" to have one line then get fired, why not "fire" a main character, even if it is for 10 minutes, we know they're coming back, and make it look more effective...

For some reason, i was thinking Eric the secret service man was going to die (re: get killed off the show) after not only surviving a rocket attack, but opening the bulletproof door to attack the terrorists... and yet he still survived. Why not hop in the front door and drive like crazy? Less dramatic maybe? More like more realistic.

I loved Peter "DROP IT" Weller as the bad guy role. I remember articles from beginning of season stating he'd be in this season, kept guessing at the role he'd play. I think he was speaking to the girl who's his secretary who never seemed to come back after he left the office.

And i was thinking jack was stuck in the airtight room after the explosion, w/o phone line, but somehow with computer access, maybe he could send an IM to chloe and edgar to somehow remotely jack into the sockets and open those keycard secured doors from far away...  And the way weller half-way scanned his keycard to open the doors was about half-assed and looked fake to me... oh well...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> And the way weller half-way scanned his keycard to open the doors was about half-assed and looked fake to me... oh well...


Proximity sensor and card.


----------



## zeppo2 (Mar 26, 2005)

The scene where the Pres and Mike prayed--that was supposed to make us think of Nixon when he made Kissinger pray with him, right? The pres is definitely Nixonian, both physically and in action, but is Mike a Kissinger kind of guy?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I loved seeing the Hobbit get Section 8'd!  Now if only they could do that to the Wimp Prez.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cancermatt said:


> And i was thinking jack was stuck in the airtight room after the explosion, w/o phone line, but somehow with computer access, maybe he could send an IM to chloe and edgar to somehow remotely jack into the sockets and open those keycard secured doors from far away...


The way jack placed the explosive by the door I'm betting he at least weakened it enough to get out.

What was with that detonator? Was he compensating or what?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Spoiler



If the FOX news segment that aired after 24 about behind the scenes reactions is to be believed, the writers intentionally are making Logan look this idiotic; they made direct comparisons to Nixon. So apparently they have something planned requiring this level of senility to be shown at this point in time.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

With everyone saying that the Limo should just drive away. Didn't the front of it get rocket launchered?? And what's to say they didn't have more to shoot at time. I'd rather have Peirce shooting back at them instead of trying to push a deal limo driver out the door and drive away in a limo that may not drive. Especially when it's getting flame throwered!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And of course like every bad guy....the guy just had to give Jack a couple of minutes to live instead of just blowing it up as soon as he shut the door.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

What I want to know is where the airport they were driving was? Vegas? Everyone knows that it only takes 15 minutes to get ANYWHERE in 24, yet that trip that really never made it to the airport took 50 minutes!!!! In that time they could have drove across the country.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If the FOX news segment that aired after 24 about behind the scenes reactions is to be believed, the writers intentionally are making Logan look this idiotic; they made direct comparisons to Nixon. So apparently they have something planned requiring this level of senility to be shown at this point in time.





Spoiler



God I hope there is a huge payoff. Cannot stand him.



the eminem "nonspoiler" was pretty bad. I'm a spoiler kind of guy, but I had to chuckle at that one.

Maybe the Hobbit has the ring, and it's clouding his judgement. Precious. That's what he's doing in his office... Looking at Precious. And he thinks the terrorists are going to use the "Syntox Nerve Gas" to steal it from him.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pmyers said:


> And of course like every bad guy....the guy just had to give Jack a couple of minutes to live instead of just blowing it up as soon as he shut the door.


Don't they always... 


Austin Powers said:


> *Dr. Evil:* All right guard, begin the unnecessarily slow-moving dipping mechanism.
> [guard starts dipping mechanism]
> *Dr. Evil:* Close the tank!
> *Scott Evil*: Wait, aren't you even going to watch them? They could get away!
> ...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cancermatt said:


> I loved Peter "DROP IT" Weller as the bad guy role. I remember articles from beginning of season stating he'd be in this season, kept guessing at the role he'd play. I think he was speaking to the girl who's his secretary who never seemed to come back after he left the office.
> 
> .


You're gonna make me fire up my dvd to check aren't you? I thought he said something like "they must have found more info on the chip" and i inferred he meant the chip that bauer took off the dead guy on the roof and had the data sent back to CTU/chloe and friends to decode. I guess the sec'y could have known about that but i thought it meant there's another mole in ctu. How else would anyone know that bauer got a chip from the terrorist?

I may be wrong. anyone else think that?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> I think he was speaking to the girl who's his secretary who never seemed to come back after he left the office.


My impression is that he was speaking to a superior...


cancermatt said:


> And i was thinking jack was stuck in the airtight room after the explosion, w/o phone line, but somehow with computer access,


I don't think there was "computer access"; the computers in the room were isolated. I thought the room was set up so that it is completely cut off from the outside world.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

pmyers said:


> And of course like every bad guy....the guy just had to give Jack a couple of minutes to live instead of just blowing it up as soon as he shut the door.


That's so Batman... Adam West TV Show Batman


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pmyers said:


> And of course like every bad guy....the guy just had to give Jack a couple of minutes to live instead of just blowing it up as soon as he shut the door.


Actually yes, he did. He had to get far away enough to have plausible deniability. That is the whole reason he took jack to the room in the first place. If he had just shot jack in the head too many questions would be asked. This way he can say that he had nothing to do with it. Being 2 feet away from an explosion is a little more shaky in terms of deniability.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

> Why not hop in the front door and drive like crazy? Less dramatic maybe? More like more realistic.


The engine was blown out....

I thought it was pretty stupid for the lead Town car to stop. Run over the motorcycle cops and keep it moving on down the road. If you are under attack, you don't stay in a position that will allow to continue to attack you. It made no sense to get out of the car with guns blazing IMHO.

Didn't a few of the terrorist survivor? Aaron killed the guy with the flame thrower but the guy with the machine gun, I don't remember anyone taking him down.

The Russian President and his wife are putting the pieces together due to the comment, 1st Lady said to Aaron. I think the president is going to be in some deep doo-doo with Russia.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> For a brief moment... we saw maybe a glimps of what is to come with Lynn's sister/boyfriend fiasco... and the stealing of that card.
> 
> We saw Bill hand Cloe , he is LEVEL 1 Security access card, that she needed to send the email to the Secret Service....


Hmmmmm, could that be why Rudy was so reluctant to pass on the NSA chatter to the SS? Because trying to do so would have led to the revelation that he didn't have his security card? The first time he flipped out was right after Bill said he needed Rudy's card for something.....



> I would think that any human who was just stunded and then 30 seconds later woken up with smelling salts.... may have some difficulties walking and talking.


We're not talking about "any human"... we're talking about Jack F**king Bauer, beeyotch!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cancermatt said:


> For some reason, i was thinking Eric the secret service man was going to die (re: get killed off the show) after not only surviving a rocket attack, but opening the bulletproof door to attack the terrorists...


Aaron Pierce is almost as badass as Jack Bauer. They should form a crimefighting duo with Aaron as Jack's sidekick.



newsposter said:


> You're gonna make me fire up my dvd to check aren't you? I thought he said something like "they must have found more info on the chip" and i inferred he meant the chip that bauer took off the dead guy on the roof and had the data sent back to CTU/chloe and friends to decode.


He actually said something closer to (massively paraphrasing here) "they don't have anything but what's on the chip, they don't have enough info on us". Basically, Robocop lulled Jack into a flase sense of security and subtlely found out exactly what Jack and CTU know about the operation, and came to the conclusion that the small amount of info CTU has is not a threat to them.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> and came to the conclusion that the small amount of info CTU has is not a threat to them.


But now Jack is REALLY pissed off, so CTU may not be a threat, but Jack is


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW, who keeps two bricks of C4 wired to a live remote detonator lying around, _just in case_????


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

busyba said:


> BTW, who keeps two bricks of C4 wired to a live remote detonator lying around, _just in case_????


The same guy who hides behind his door with a stun gun when his secretary has to go somewhere.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

chloe is on conan tonight

and I read the article where palmer and logan are real friends....the article doesn't spoil anything to date but at the bottom where there are links to related news...there is a spoiler in the first link there...so if you see the words 'related news' stop!

http://tv.zap2it.com/tveditorial/tve_main/1,1002,271|100080|1|,00.html

funny how they both have the itch


> Off-camera, Haysbert often expressed the wish that Palmer could grab a gun and join Bauer in the field. Turns out Itzin harbors a similar -- and likely equally unrequited -- fantasy


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Also how did Jack just happen to find a trap door in the room that protected him from the blast?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Also how did Jack just happen to find a trap door in the room that protected him from the blast?


It was typical raised flooring for a computer facility. Think of it as a drop ceiling for floors.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Also how did Jack just happen to find a trap door in the room that protected him from the blast?


That wasn't a trap door. They were in a computer room with elevated floors.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh okay thanks for the explanation guys. I wasn't sure..


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> He actually said something closer to (massively paraphrasing here) "they don't have anything but what's on the chip, they don't have enough info on us". .


well fox's site only said

Henderson walks out of Omicron and phones someone. He says that, based on what Jack revealed, CTU doesnt have enough information to pin it on them. In one minute, Jack will be killed.

and the transcripts aren't up yet..so i'll have to wait until i'm home


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> That wasn't a trap door. They were in a computer room with elevated floors.


An elevated floor that withstands a very large blast?

I guess that's one of the least unbelievable things we're supposed to believe.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Ladd Morse said:


> An elevated floor that withstands a very large blast?
> 
> I guess that's one of the least unbelievable things we're supposed to believe.


But it was in't in the direct blast path....
The bomb went off, on what appeared to be solid (as opposed to a raised) floor.

Then another door, and a sheet metal file cabinet....

Those raised floors are pretty tough though....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Ladd Morse said:


> An elevated floor that withstands a very large blast?
> 
> I guess that's one of the least unbelievable things we're supposed to believe.


I'm sure the intent was that it keeps Jack out of the immediate blast/shrapnel effect; that it wouldn't really do anything about compression effects we'll just have to let them get away with ignoring.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Will you guys stop it?

He's Murphy, not Robocop.

Dead or alive, you're coming with me.

Dead or alive...

<One of us must die.>

Dead then.

OR

Just call him Buckaroo.

Greg


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

I assume that the Russians are going to nuke L.A., but Jack will fly up and disarm the ICBM before detonation.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> My man, Aaron!


Boy, they had me screaming "THEY CAN'T KILL AARON!!!" Thankfully, they fooled me and he survived. Now I'm just hoping his "reward" is some quality time with the first lady. Now, that would serve that spineless president right and reward Aaron for his years of faithful service. 

Cheryl


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

busyba said:


> Aaron Pierce is almost as badass as Jack Bauer. They should form a crimefighting duo with Aaron as Jack's sidekick.


Don't leave out Curtis.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> Boy, they had me screaming "THEY CAN'T KILL AARON!!!"


Don't worry. Aaron is immortal. He was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. He can not die, unless you take his head, releasing the power of the Quickening.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Uther said:


> I assume that the Russians are going to nuke L.A., but Jack will fly up and disarm the ICBM before detonation.


It'll be a leap, in keeping with the "no tights, no flights" rule


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jradford said:


> Don't leave out Curtis.


I dunno. He's okay, and he could certainly kick _my_ ass.... but I wouldn't put him up in the pantheon of badasses.

His primary talent appears to be getting rendered unconsciuous.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

Let's not forget the Chinese. They still want a piece of Bauer. I think this season of 24 may end in WWIII between Russia, China, and the U.S.A.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Curtis is also supremely talented at taking bullets and then minutes later being back to full operational capacity.


----------



## Mystic6 (Oct 31, 2004)

cancermatt said:


> I didn't get the need for "carrie" to have one line then get fired, why not "fire" a main character, even if it is for 10 minutes, we know they're coming back, and make it look more effective...


According to imdb.com, she's listed as being in 3 episodes. I hope so.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Uther said:


> Let's not forget the Chinese. They still want a piece of Bauer. I think this season of 24 may end in WWIII between Russia, China, and the U.S.A.


You forgot the real puppetmasters...the Germans.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Didn't Chloe kick some ass last season? She could team up with Jack, Aaron, and Curtis.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Speaking of computer techs, is it just me, or does Edgar get bigger every week?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

As a chubbed up comp geek I can say that we seem smaller when sitting in front of a computer than when walking down a hallway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hefe said:


> You forgot the real puppetmasters...the Germans.


Yeah, but the Germans knew all along that Jack was still alive.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

busyba said:


> Don't worry. Aaron is immortal. He was born in 1518 in the village of Glenfinnan on the shores of Loch Shiel. He can not die, unless you take his head, releasing the power of the Quickening.


Wrong show. You're thinking of Lost where Clancy Brown was raised on the steppes of Russia and can't be killed unless you fall from a Quicksilver advertisement through the glass roof into an abandoned building!!! 

"I have something to say . . . It's better to burn out than to fade away!!! There can be only one!"


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> First the President was going to ship his wife of to the funny farm, then he was going to let her get killed in a terrorist plot. He ain't *never* getting any again.


A dead wife = good press for the re-election.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> A dead wife = good press for the re-election.


Too bad the democrats didn't thnk of that in 2000... that would have taken care of two problems at once.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ok, I don't mean to spoiler here for potential future episodes, but anyone that watches this real (from MSN/MSNBC) Video news: Big Kitty found in L.A. back yard will see that any potential return of Kim Bauer could be realistically and seriously endangered.

Darn those big kitties


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

hefe said:


> You forgot the real puppetmasters...the Germans.


I don't think the "German Group (TM)" has the same firepower as the U.S., China, and Russia... But you never know. Maybe they have Hitler's brain in a jar. Yes, this could all be a Nazi plot to overthrow their oppressors!


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

It was great to see Curtis grow a pair and releive the Hobbit from command


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Uther said:


> I don't think the "German Group (TM)" has the same firepower as the U.S., China, and Russia...


I'm sure the German Group secretly runs the US, China, and Russia.

And Al Quaeda. Greenpeace. Wal-Mart. Definitely the Fox Network. Probably Wendy's.

Maybe even Source Comics & Games of Falcon Heights, Minnesota!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Wasn't the German Group responsible for the Volkswagen commercial during 24 this week that featured Abruzzi from Prison Break?

*shiver* that was scary.

Greg


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm sure the German Group secretly runs the US, China, and Russia.
> 
> And Al Quaeda. Greenpeace. Wal-Mart. Definitely the Fox Network. Probably Wendy's.
> 
> Maybe even Source Comics & Games of Falcon Heights, Minnesota!


My question, is David Hasselhoff in fact their leader, or is he just a figurehead?


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

Did anyone else feel that there was a break in the real-time this episode? When Jack busts in, the guy who recruited him tasers Jack. Jack is lying on the floor, unconsciuous. The very next shot is from another close up angle of Jack, and the guy has smelling salt in his hands to awaken Jack. It just looked off to me.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I am actually waiting for someone to say "Dead or Alive" <g>


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bill Simmons talking about seeing Tony Almeida at the NBA All-Star game:



> When I was in Houston, we walked right by Tony Almeida while he was tearing into a hot dog before the All-Star Game. [...] I had to fight off the urge to scream in the Jack Bauer voice, "DROP THE HOT DOG, TONY! DROP THE HOT DOG! DROP IT RIGHT NOW! DO AS I SAY!"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Does anyone know how he knew jack was coming through the door? My guess is a camera but it never was explained.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

^^Never was explained...but I guess it's not implausible to believe the guy has a little security TV monitor.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

No one mentioned the cool looking '24' video game, taking place between seasons 2 and 3(?) i think... looked interesting.

And I'm thinking Robocop already knew nina was dead, since he's been dealing with her for years it seems. Blame a dead person, it'll sound plausable.

I didn't like how convenient he was hiding with the taser as soon as the secretary walked away either. The Chinese must've tipped him off!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

busyba said:


> Too bad the democrats didn't thnk of that in 2000... that would have taken care of two problems at once.


Man busyba, what did Tipper ever do to you?!?!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> The Chinese must've tipped him off!


Germans, dude! Germans!


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

You have your conspiracies, rob, I have mine


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> You have your conspiracies, rob, I have mine


Yeah, but my conspiracies rule the world.

Yours are just in your head.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

PacMan3000 said:


> Did anyone else feel that there was a break in the real-time this episode? When Jack busts in, the guy who recruited him tasers Jack. Jack is lying on the floor, unconsciuous. The very next shot is from another close up angle of Jack, and the guy has smelling salt in his hands to awaken Jack. It just looked off to me.


I meant to comment on that. There was meant to be another scene inserted in there. That much is obvious to me. I consider it a continuity error.

The 24 video game is written by the show's writers (I believe Michael Loceff. Too lazy to look it up) and features the entire cast, including Haysbert and Cuthbert.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, but my conspiracies rule the world.
> 
> Yours are just in your head.


Right... I'll let you think that.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> I meant to comment on that. There was meant to be another scene inserted in there. That much is obvious to me. I consider it a continuity error.
> 
> The 24 video game is written by the show's writers (I believe Michael Loceff. Too lazy to look it up) and features the entire cast, including Haysbert and Cuthbert.


Is there a way in the game to change history and have the cougar eat Kim?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Is there a way in the game to change history and have the cougar eat Kim?


That might be the #1 requested cheat code.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Is there a way in the game to change history and have the cougar eat Kim?


I volunteer to trade places with the cougar!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Is there a way in the game to change history and have the cougar eat Kim?


No, but I think there's a way to make the cougar eat her clothes.

Greg


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Is there a way in the game to change history and have the cougar eat Kim?


your avatar looks like Greg from EHC.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> your avatar looks like Greg from EHC.


I never have, nor ever will, dress as Spock on a school day.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Man busyba, what did Tipper ever do to you?!?!


I was in high school when she went on her facist music-labelling crusade, so I developed a bit of an aversion to her than never really faded.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

Ditto. I even wrote a term paper on her unholy crusade. Got an A+, thank you very much.


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

hefe said:


> Don't they always...


Funny . . . I was shouting at the TV, "Why doesn't he just use sharks with freakin' lasers on their heads."


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, what happenned to the sex slave girl?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I never have, nor ever will, dress as Spock on a school day.


Only on weekends then?


----------



## sjdan (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that Walt Cummings and Lynn McGill wear the same tie?? Check it out. Lynn's dirty.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

I really loved the action sequence with the terrorists attacking the motorcade. That was some intense work with the flamethowers, missile launches, and fire attack. Nice to see Aaron commit his job to the end!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just out of curiousity, what are all these shows that people are quoting from regarding Peter Weller. I realize that he was RoboCop, but I've never seen that and I looked at his filmography and didn't see anything else on there that I've seen either. He didn't look at all familiar to me and I'm just wondering what, other than RoboCop, everyone knows him from?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are all these shows that people are quoting from regarding Peter Weller. I realize that he was RoboCop, but I've never seen that and I looked at his filmography and didn't see anything else on there that I've seen either. He didn't look at all familiar to me and I'm just wondering what, other than RoboCop, everyone knows him from?


Buckaroo Banzai...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are all these shows that people are quoting from regarding Peter Weller. I realize that he was RoboCop, but I've never seen that and I looked at his filmography and didn't see anything else on there that I've seen either. He didn't look at all familiar to me and I'm just wondering what, other than RoboCop, everyone knows him from?


Buckaroo Banzai
Naked Lunch
Odyssey 5 (created & produced by Manny Coto)
2-Part Enterprise (produced & written by hey, Manny Coto)
and now 24 (produced & written by hey, Manny Coto)

Greg


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

and here i thought the guy from terminator was robocop...shows you how good I am with names


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

gchance said:


> Buckaroo Banzai
> Naked Lunch
> Odyssey 5 (created & produced by Manny Coto)
> 2-Part Enterprise (produced & written by hey, Manny Coto)
> ...


You forgot that epic of American Cinema, RoboCop 2.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> You forgot that epic of American Cinema, RoboCop 2.


I didn't. I figured it was counted as Robocop.

Speaking of Robocop 2, there was an Amiga magazine back in the day that had a huge writeup about it while it was being made. It had huge plot points, spoilers galore, pictures of Peter Weller, dressed as Robocop, reading the magazine. They were focusing on the special effects designed and created with the Amiga.

Then the movie came out and everything they wrote about was gone. Not only that, but the movie sucked pretty badly.

I will say, though, that the cyborg they created from the villain was damned scary.

Greg


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

busyba said:


> I was in high school when she went on her facist music-labelling crusade, so I developed a bit of an aversion to her than never really faded.


Yeah those were the days when the worst thing happening in this country was that the second lady wanted to put labels on adult music.  Between that, the relative peace, and the record economic growth, I dunno how we ever survived those amazingly fascist Clinton years.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

ElJay said:


> Yeah those were the days when the worst thing happening in this country was that the second lady wanted to put labels on adult music.  Between that, the relative peace, and the record economic growth, I dunno how we ever survived those amazingly fascist Clinton years.


IBTL


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Yeah those were the days when the worst thing happening in this country was that the second lady wanted to put labels on adult music.  Between that, the relative peace, and the record economic growth, I dunno how we ever survived those amazingly fascist Clinton years.


Tipper wasn't second lady yet when she embarked on her crusade. This was in the late 80's. She was just a senator's wife then.

I realize that whatever the point is that you're trying to make, you probably don't feel you need to burden yourself with factual information to make it, but I thought I would be precise nevertheless for the edification of others who might confuse your post with something that bore some reflection upon reality.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so what's gonna happen tonight?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, Danielle Burgio is smokin'! Great ep all around. I like how they spread the screen time around, too. Oh, and go Aaron!


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

newsposter said:


> so what's gonna happen tonight?


Some goodness  I didn't get hooked until recently, so eventually I'll have some good catching up to do with the DVD sets.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

newsposter said:


> so what's gonna happen tonight?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say someone will be shooting at Jack, but he will not get hit.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I vote for a terrorist escaping and curtis taking an equalizer blow to jacks face


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think the presidient is going to be spineless and unable to make an important decision.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Let's not forget that a HARD PERIMETER will get set up ..just in time for the suspect(s) to escape!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sockets will be opened and data will be mined. Due to the Hobbit's incarceration, there probably won't be any mirroring of workstations.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I think updates will be sent to someone's screen every 10 minutes, creating more need to spend time updating than actually finding terrorists.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

I predict that Kim Bauer and Audrey will shower together at CTU.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Uther said:


> I predict that Kim Bauer and Audrey will shower together at CTU.


In HD, no less... 

But CTU only has the one shower facility, and Edgar is getting a little ripe...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Uther said:


> I predict that Kim Bauer and Audrey will shower together at CTU.


Your ideas intrigue me, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Your ideas intrigue me, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


Yes please sign me up for the HTML formatted newsletter as pictures will be required.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Jack will have to go to San Diego, cuz that's where the 19 Missing Canisters of Syntox Nerve Gas will be, and he will make it there in 20 minutes.

Down the 405/5.

In Rush Hour.

Maybe he'll take someone with him so he can use the carpool lane.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

hefe said:


> In HD, no less...
> 
> But CTU only has the one shower facility, and Edgar is getting a little ripe...


No shower with Edgar.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Edit:Comment deleted...I'm in the wrong thread...


----------

